# LCR--holsters and ammo suggestions



## adjohns3 (May 21, 2010)

Picked up a new LCR, with CT's, at gun show. We always get a deal, don't we?

Have only about 25 rounds so far, but love it. I hear if I step up to +p I will get quite a bit more sting and less pleasure shooting.

Anybody have suggestions for holsters...living in FL, not a lot of bulky clothes, so harder to hide it.

:mrgreen:


----------



## madstabber (Nov 1, 2010)

galco deep cover holster is a nice comfy holster for the lcr


----------



## Viscomm (Oct 16, 2009)

*Great Holster*

Just bought a Simply Rugged Silver dollar Pancake holster for my LCR. Moulded, no strap and can be worn inside our outside the pants. Holds the revolver securely without a strap.


----------



## MichaelB (Aug 18, 2010)

Galco's "Stow-and-Go" (model STO158) and Elite's IWB #1 both work nicely. Also, Tuff makes a nice cargo-pocket model that keeps the gun at hand while "hidden in plain sight".

Nevada Gun Leather's upside-down shoulder holster for K-frames fits the LCR and is slicker than hog phlegm; it provides accessibility from either hand.

I have worn all of these at different times and am happy with all.


----------

